

Grade levels could be a thing of the past in schools focused on competency - tokenadult
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/updates/say-goodbye-fifth-grade-k-12-schools-test-competency-based-learning/

======
paulhauggis
In a PC world that we live in, with gems such as "everyone needs to get a
trophy so they don't feel left out" that created the cultural problem we are
now having with Millennials, I seriously doubt this will ever take hold in our
public school systems.

I wish we could allow smarter kids to excel, but to many, this will be seen as
'unfair' and an 'inequality that needs to be solved' by bringing everybody
down to the lowest level.

It seems to be the answer to every other 'inequality' these days...

